# Big Red Fish - Sun City Hilton Head



## George30022 (Oct 4, 2016)

Not exactly on the GA coast but a mere 25 min from Sav. GA. A 42" Big Red Bull Red fish. Caught on the Riverbend Private dock for Sun City Hilton Head in Blufton SC. Used Frozen Shrimp, caught in about 14' of water on 10/01/16 about 11:20 am on the Oakatie River.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dang!  Good one!


----------



## Poo Bear (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure this is a dumb question but GA and SC don't have a reciprocal fishing deal do they? In other words you have to have a SC license to fish in their waters, right?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2016)

I'd be that excited too.. Nice work!


----------



## urack8ball (Oct 4, 2016)

Correct, a GA resident needs a SC saltwater non-resident fishing license for that. They have both fresh and salt licenses....$$$


----------



## sea trout (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## George30022 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes you do , but it was a mere $11 at Walmart. Problem was, Walmart was OUT OF SHRIMP. My wife and I had to run to Blufton Marine Supply off Burnt Church Rd in Blufton SC. I buy one each time I go to my moms. Goofy thing is, a Annual Out of State license is cheaper that those 7 Day ones I buy. Heck, helpin the cause  I say... it's money I dont mind going into a certain cause.


----------

